# My take on this Lazy Daisy All-in-One Baby Dress.



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I wanted to knit this sweet little dress by Marianna Mel. It's a free pattern. I changed the skirt to a lacy chevron and decreased 2 stitches to make it fit. For the border I changed it to a ruffle. For the ruffle I knitted into the front, back and front of every stitch, increasing the amount of stitches from 111 to 333 stitches. I knitted it in Peter Pan DK on 4mm needles. This is the 0-3 month size. ????


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, that's so very pretty. Love the st pattern. ????????


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Just darling!


----------



## budmar (Jun 29, 2013)

That is very pretty..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Newbie61 said:


> Wow, that's so very pretty. Love the st pattern. ????????


Thank you Newbie61. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

NanaMc said:


> Just darling!


Thank you NanaMc. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

budmar said:


> That is very pretty..


Thank you budmar. ????


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Love the yarn and your adaptations of the pattern... It's great when someone takes a pattern and puts their own spin on it.... gives me new ideas too
What size is this?


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

knit4ES said:


> Love the yarn and your adaptations of the pattern... It's great when someone takes a pattern and puts their own spin on it.... gives me new ideas too
> What size is this?


Thank you knit4ES. This is the 0-3month size. ????


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you Mary. ????


----------



## Sewinglady68 (May 21, 2014)

Love it! You are so talented!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh that is so pretty.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

BonnieP said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you Bonnie. ????


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That is stunning Ros...great work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Sewinglady68 said:


> Love it! You are so talented!


Thank you so much SewingLady68.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kmangal16 said:


> Oh that is so pretty.


Thank you kmangal16. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

bettyirene said:


> That is stunning Ros...great work.


Thank you so much bettyirene. ????


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

amortje said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you amortje. ????


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very pretty dress.....good work!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Such an adorable dress! Love the ruffle and the color!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Mitch said:


> Very pretty dress.....good work!


Thank you Mitch. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grandmatimestwo said:


> Such an adorable dress! Love the ruffle and the color!


Thank you grandmatimestwo. ????


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mgt44 said:


> :sm24:


Thank you mgt44. ????


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful work. Beautiful color. Beautiful everything.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

boots said:


> Beautiful work. Beautiful color. Beautiful everything.


Thank you so much boots. ????


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

just beautiful


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

yooperdooper said:


> just beautiful


Thank you yooperdooper. ????


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Sweet.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very sweet Ros and I love the ruffle. You have done a great job. :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RP1019 said:


> Sweet.


Thank you RP1019. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Very sweet Ros and I love the ruffle. You have done a great job. :sm24:


Thank you so much Kathy, I love your avatar of your beautiful granddaughter Scarlett, she's gorgeous and I'm sure has everyone wrapped around her tiny finger. ???? Ros


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Kathy, I love your avatar of your beautiful granddaughter Scarlett, she's gorgeous and I'm sure has everyone wrapped around her tiny finger. ???? Ros


Oh yes and thank you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Oh yes and thank you.


You're welcome Kathy. ????


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Ooh that is darling. I like your changes. I really like the ruffle hem.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Butterfly1943 said:


> Ooh that is darling. I like your changes. I really like the ruffle hem.


Thank you Butterfly1943. ????


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovin' that ruffle!!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Adorable dress! As always, I appreciate you saying what you did to change up the pattern. Love your imagination... I'm one who needs specific instructions, sadly. :sm16:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Rainebo said:


> Lovin' that ruffle!!


Thank you Lorraine. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Happycamper said:


> Adorable dress! As always, I appreciate you saying what you did to change up the pattern. Love your imagination... I'm one who needs specific instructions, sadly. :sm16:


Thank you so much Happycamper. ????


----------



## kuch1969 (Jul 18, 2013)

I have seen a lot of variations to this pattern on KP. Yours is beautiful.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Ros, you are the BEST! Everything you do turns out so perfectly. The dress is so lovely.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kuch1969 said:


> I have seen a lot of variations to this pattern on KP. Yours is beautiful.


Thank you so much kuch1969. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Pocahontas said:


> Ros, you are the BEST! Everything you do turns out so perfectly. The dress is so lovely.


Thank you so much Pocahontas. ???? Ros


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh Ros, that is so cute. Love your design changes. The color is sweet too.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Very sweet. I like your changes. Looks great.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

JoRae said:


> Oh Ros, that is so cute. Love your design changes. The color is sweet too.


Thank you so much JoRae. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

44gram said:


> Very sweet. I like your changes. Looks great.


Thank you 44gram. ????


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Sweet dress.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

A great knitting job on the dress...makes me want to knit one just like it!!!!


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

WOW.........gorgeous )


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

That's adorable. :sm24:


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Very pretty!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What a darling dress - love the chevron stitch and ruffle too.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

What a beautiful dress in such a pretty color. I just love the ruffle edge. All your work is just amazing Ros!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Ros, love the color, pattern, and the ruffle you added. Beautiful adaptation of the cute pattern. Nice work, as always!
Edie.. :sm24:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

That turned out so pretty in that pattern. I just love the dress and you did a great job.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh wow, that is gorgeous, love what you have done with it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grandday said:


> Sweet dress.


Thank you grandday. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

babybop said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you babybop. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Neeterbug said:


> A great knitting job on the dress...makes me want to knit one just like it!!!!


Thank you Neeterbug. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TexasKnitem said:


> Cute!


Thank you TexasKnitem. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

lexiemae said:


> WOW.........gorgeous )


Thank you lexiemae. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Naneast said:


> That's adorable. :sm24:


Thank you Naneast. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

hubleyddavis said:


> Very pretty!!


Thank you hubleyddavis. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

yona said:


> What a darling dress - love the chevron stitch and ruffle too.


Thank you Yona. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dannyjack said:


> Love it!


Thank you dannyjack. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Top Tier Knits said:


> What a beautiful dress in such a pretty color. I just love the ruffle edge. All your work is just amazing Ros!


Thank you so much Geraldine. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

edithann said:


> Hi Ros, love the color, pattern, and the ruffle you added. Beautiful adaptation of the cute pattern. Nice work, as always!
> Edie.. :sm24:


Hi Edie, thank you so much. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Evie RM said:


> That turned out so pretty in that pattern. I just love the dress and you did a great job.


Thank you Evie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> Oh wow, that is gorgeous, love what you have done with it.


Thank you Maryann. ????


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh, I love this dress with the ruffle! Excellent knitting!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gramknits said:


> Oh, I love this dress with the ruffle! Excellent knitting!!


Thank you gramknits.????


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

That's precious!


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Love how you made it your own, so pretty.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

NCNeedler said:


> That's precious!


Thank you NCNeedler. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

San said:


> Love how you made it your own, so pretty.


Thank you San. ????


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

So pretty, love the colour.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Very cute. I like the way you changed it.


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Another masterpiece RosD!!!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Pretty.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

birsss said:


> So pretty, love the colour.


Thank you birsss. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ChristmasTree said:


> Very cute. I like the way you changed it.


Thank you ChristmasTree. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KnitWit 54 said:


> Adorable


Thank you KnitWit 54. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Diane D said:


> Another masterpiece RosD!!!


Thank you so much Diane. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

pamgillies1 said:


> Pretty.


Thank you Pam. ????


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Gorgeous ????


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Soooo pretty! Want to make. one for my grand daughter!


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Mad loch said:


> Gorgeous ????


Thank you Maree. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> Soooo pretty! Want to make. one for my grand daughter!


Thank you cindygecko. I hope you do make one, I would love to see it when finished. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Audreyjean said:


> Very sweet!


Thank you Audreyjean. ????


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Really well done and very pretty . Can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

craftmum said:


> Really well done and very pretty . Can't wait to see what you do next.


Thank you so much craftmum. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

aknitter said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you aknitter. ????


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

What a beautiful little dress! Love it!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

CindyAM said:


> What a beautiful little dress! Love it!


Thank you Cindy. ????


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Really gorgeous!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

really beautiful, 
your very talented to be able to adapt the pattern to a dress.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

JillF said:


> Really gorgeous!


Thank you Jill. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mombr4 said:


> really beautiful,
> your very talented to be able to adapt the pattern to a dress.


Thank you mombr4. No I didn't adapt it to a dress. The pattern is Lazy Daisy All-in-One Baby Dress. I just changed the stocking stitch skirt to the Lace Chevron stitch pattern and then decided to do a ruffle instead of the border that Marianna designed in her pattern. So I can't take credit for that. ???? Ros


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

A beautiful adaptation Ros.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

What a beautiful dress!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

rujam said:


> A beautiful adaptation Ros.


Thank you so much Ruth. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

nannygoat said:


> What a beautiful dress!


Thank you nannygoat. ????


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

What a very pretty dress. You are creative in modifying the pattern! :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Runner Girl said:


> What a very pretty dress. You are creative in modifying the pattern! :sm24:


Thank you so much Runner Girl. ????


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Just adorable. I love how these patterns are so versatile.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Very lovely...great alterations!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Adorable love the ruffle and the stitches.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

So pretty, love your adaptations.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

StellasKnits said:


> Just adorable. I love how these patterns are so versatile.


Thank you StellasKnits. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

GrammieGail said:


> Very lovely...great alterations!!! HUGS...GG


Thank you GrammieGail. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wroclawnice said:


> Adorable love the ruffle and the stitches.


Thank you Wroclawnice. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

CHinNWOH said:


> So pretty, love your adaptations.


Thank you CHinNWOH. ????


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow that turned out so pretty! I think I will be copying this


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

How lovely.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Metrogal said:


> Wow that turned out so pretty! I think I will be copying this


Thank you Metrogal. I hope you do and I would love to see it when finished. ???? Ros


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sheilaeite said:


> How lovely.


Thank you sheilaeite. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

simplyelizabeth said:


> Sweet!


Thank you simplyelizabeth. ????


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Pretty little knitted dress.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Aisles said:


> Pretty little knitted dress.


Thank you Aisles. ????


----------



## Pauline Stevens (Jul 13, 2015)

So pretty! How long did you make the skirt?
Thank you, Pauline


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Really cute!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Pauline Stevens said:


> So pretty! How long did you make the skirt?
> Thank you, Pauline


Thank you Pauline. I made the dress the same length as Marianna made hers in the pattern, 11 1/2" or 29cms from the cast on edge. Then instead of the border in the pattern I knitted the ruffle. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jjcooter said:


> Really cute!!


Thank you jjcooter. ????


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Darling.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

AlderRose said:


> Darling.


Thank you AlderRose. ????


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Just beautiful


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Very cute.


----------



## RustyDog (Aug 20, 2014)

This is a lovely dress!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful little dress - well done!


----------



## Sadiebell (Sep 6, 2015)

So pretty, your work and the color!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

So precious - I love your addition to this great popular design :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

meknit said:


> Just beautiful


Thank you meknit. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tmvasquez said:


> Very cute.


Thank you tmvasquez. ????


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your dress is very pretty and such a pretty color


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RustyDog said:


> This is a lovely dress!


Thank you RustyDog. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maryanneg said:


> Beautiful little dress - well done!


Thank you maryanneg. ????


----------



## stefhope (Feb 12, 2016)

adorable


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Sadiebell said:


> So pretty, your work and the color!


Thank you Sadiebell. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

arkynana said:


> So precious - I love your addition to this great popular design :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you arkynana. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tweeter said:


> your dress is very pretty and such a pretty color


Thank you tweeter. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

marthalj said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you Martha. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

stefhope said:


> adorable


Thank you stefhope. ????


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Great variation of the original pattern; I love it!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very nicely done. It's so pretty! 

I love seeing all the variations on this pattern.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Really cute dress.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

That dress is a-dor-a-ble!! I am awe of people that add design elements to patterns. I can copy anything, but coming up with a new idea......not so much. As always, I learn something new from KP almost every day, although I have been knitting for years. I will remember this simple, easy way to add a ruffle to the bottom of a dress thanks to you.


----------



## Lorane (Jul 3, 2016)

Love it! Wish I had that kind of knowledge, your a pro.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

It is simply perfect.....Love it very much.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

That is truly special. What is the yarn please?


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great adaptation!


----------



## darla1357 (Aug 28, 2012)

Did you write a pattern down for it I would love to have it. Thank you in advance


----------



## maryboots (Jul 3, 2016)

This dress is just precious!!! Well done!!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Love. Love. Love


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

So pretty and love your changes in the pattern.


----------



## joyce from Indiana (Mar 23, 2011)

Very beautiful dress for a baby. I would love to knit this.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Capri18 said:


> Great variation of the original pattern; I love it!


Thank you Capri18. Marianna Mel has lots of free patterns on Ravelry. This is her dress pattern, I just changed the stocking stitch skirt part and the border. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

randiejg said:


> Very nicely done. It's so pretty!
> 
> I love seeing all the variations on this pattern.


Thank you Randie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

theresagsolet said:


> Beautiful


Thank you theresagsolet. ????


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That is beautiful!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

silkandwool said:


> Really cute dress.


Thank you silkandwool. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Nana5 said:


> That dress is a-dor-a-ble!! I am awe of people that add design elements to patterns. I can copy anything, but coming up with a new idea......not so much. As always, I learn something new from KP almost every day, although I have been knitting for years. I will remember this simple, easy way to add a ruffle to the bottom of a dress thanks to you.


Thank you Nana5, you're welcome. KP is great for learning new things. I thought I knew lots about knitting, but since joining KP, I've learnt that there's so much more to learn!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lorane said:


> Love it! Wish I had that kind of knowledge, your a pro.


Thank you Lorane and welcome to KP. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Diane1945 said:


> It is simply perfect.....Love it very much.


Thank you Diane. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

aljellie said:


> That is truly special. What is the yarn please?


Thank you aljellie, it's Peter Pan DK. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

riversong200 said:


> Great adaptation!


Thank you riversong200. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

darla1357 said:


> Did you write a pattern down for it I would love to have it. Thank you in advance


No I didn't write it down, but here's the pattern I used, then I just changed the the things mentioned in the original post. ????
https://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.com.au/2016/03/lazy-daisy-all-in-one-baby-dress_31.html


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maryboots said:


> This dress is just precious!!! Well done!!!


Thank you maryboots. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Patty Sutter said:


> Love. Love. Love


Thank you Patty. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

brenda95355 said:


> So pretty and love your changes in the pattern.


Thank you Brenda. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

joyce from Indiana said:


> Very beautiful dress for a baby. I would love to knit this.


Thank you Joyce, I hope you do knit it. I would love to see it when finished.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

LindaH said:


> That is beautiful!!


Thank you Linda. ????


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Newbie61 said:


> Wow, that's so very pretty. Love the st pattern. ????????


Agree!!! :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Mary Diaz said:


> Agree!!! :sm24:


Thank you Mary. ????


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

It's gorgeous...I love the way you have changed the pattern...very clever


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful. Great job of adding your own touches. Aloha... Bev


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

xxjanexx said:


> It's gorgeous...I love the way you have changed the pattern...very clever


Thank you xxjanexx. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

blawler said:


> Beautiful. Great job of adding your own touches. Aloha... Bev


Thank you blawler. ????


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

How pretty!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd like to see this beautiful dress modeled on the precious baby.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

firecracker4 said:


> How pretty!


Thank you firecracker4. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

judeanne said:


> I'd like to see this beautiful dress modeled on the precious baby.


Thank you judeanne. ????


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

A real beauty!great creation!


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Ros,
Absulutely georgeous. I just ordered some Peter Pan yarn. It feel luscious. Gonna have to try one of your dresses. Wish me luck. Hope mine turns out half as nice as your. Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Very pretty dress!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Isuel said:


> Lovely!


Thank you Isuel. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

yogandi said:


> A real beauty!great creation!


Thank you yogandi. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Linda Haworth said:


> Ros,
> Absulutely georgeous. I just ordered some Peter Pan yarn. It feel luscious. Gonna have to try one of your dresses. Wish me luck. Hope mine turns out half as nice as your. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Linda


Thank you Linda. Your dress will be gorgeous, I hope you post it on KP. I would love to see it. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Kiwiflynn said:


> Very pretty dress!


Thank you Kiwiflynn. ????


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

darling!! Good changes!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

wordancer said:


> darling!! Good changes!


Thank you wordancer. ????


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Just simply a beautifully knitted little dress.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Valjean said:


> Just simply a beautifully knitted little dress.


Thank you Valjean. ????


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

So cute! I would love to see it on a little girl.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Cute. Yarn is pretty too.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nicely done!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ettenna said:


> So cute! I would love to see it on a little girl.


Thank you Ettenna. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kimmyz said:


> Cute. Yarn is pretty too.


Thank you Kimmy. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

nikka said:


> Very nicely done!


Thank you nikka. ????


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Darling alterations and love the color.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

JRL said:


> Darling alterations and love the color.


Thank you JRL. ????


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

So Beautiful!!! 
????❤ it


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

2KNITCATS said:


> So Beautiful!!!
> ????❤ it


Thank you so much Anna. ????


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Is there a link to the orininal pattern with different sizes? I have a granddaughter who is five months old.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

A very pretty dress.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Pennypincher said:


> Is there a link to the orininal pattern with different sizes? I have a granddaughter who is five months old.


Hi Pennypincher, as far as I know the only size in this dress is 0-3 months old. The starting out dress has a 6-9 month size.????

https://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.com.au/2016/03/lazy-daisy-all-in-one-baby-dress_31.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/starting-out-knitted-baby-dress


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bernadette F said:


> A very pretty dress.


Thank you Bernadette. ????


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Pennypincher, as far as I know the only size in this dress is 0-3 months old. The starting out dress has a 6-9 month size.????
> 
> https://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.com.au/2016/03/lazy-daisy-all-in-one-baby-dress_31.html
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/starting-out-knitted-baby-dress


Thank you for the web site. I was able to download and print the pattern.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Pennypincher said:


> Thank you for the web site. I was able to download and print the pattern.


You're welcome Pennypincher, Marianna has lots of lovely free patterns.????


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that is a gorgeous yarn and pattern stitch!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mollyannhad said:


> that is a gorgeous yarn and pattern stitch!


Thank you mollyannhad. ???? Ros


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Precious!!


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Precious!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ellie in Houston said:


> Precious!!


Thank you Ellie. ????


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

such beauty you have done a lovely job & love the yarn too!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

i knit said:


> such beauty you have done a lovely job & love the yarn too!


Thank you i knit. ????


----------



## Rosario Mena (Oct 10, 2017)

Lovely!How can I get the pattern?


----------



## Rosario Mena (Oct 10, 2017)

Lovely. How can I get the pattern?


----------

